# WTB Unrestricted land for homesteading



## Xanatosnemos

Late 20s couple seeks to raise a family the permaculture way via a homestead, seeking land to build our home in an unrestricted county (no building code and zoning prohibitions) Before we can have a family we need a house! We've been seeking land in TN so far, as its a good all around state to fit our criteria. But would look at other states as well!


----------



## Itsroger

See the post, south central Kentucky.


----------



## RonM

Check out West Va . also


----------



## Xanatosnemos

Which counties there are unrestricted? I couldn't find any last I looked.


----------



## Darren

No matter what state you look at, whether or not a building code is enforced is key to what I consider unrestricted. As an example in many rural counties in WV the only compliance issue is septic systems and wells. The key is whether or not the county has a sanitarian. Some counties do not which means you can do whatever you want, no one in officialdom will pay any attention. 

Unrestricted as a term would get you a puzzled look in those areas. Most would think you're talking about some kind of gated community where access is controlled. In those areas people do what they want with no government over sight. 

The counties may still require a building permit. If so that's tied more to the National Flood Insurance Program. They want to make sure you do not build in a flood plain. I've seen outsiders move in, buy property and get flooded in later years simply because they had no clue about flooding in Appalachia. I've seen creeks rise 15' in a few hours. Even with a building permit requirement, there's often lax enforcement.

This is an area where you need to investigate each area to determine how much of a bureaucracy exists. The county where I have personal knowledge is thin to non-existent on awareness and enforcement due to budget restriction. About a half hour away in a small town in another county there's a building inspector that I'm surprised is still alive.

Even within short distances there can be dramatic differences.


----------



## Xanatosnemos

You speak truth, and I've heard the same from others. My issue is that the situation or enforcer can change. If the law is there, the next guy may choose to enforce it, and I'm out my life.

I'd rather go somewhere thats legally without building code, that cannot be used against me later down the road if the government decides it wants to get bigger. Which it always does...


----------



## Hitch

I don't think there are any counties that don't have restrictions or require permits. Those are cost generating sources for many municipalities. What you can shoot for is more lax requirements, but that will take reading through their building permit requirements, which can be hundreds of pages long.


----------



## Darren

Hitch said:


> I don't think there are any* counties that don't have restrictions or require permits.* Those are cost generating sources for many municipalities. What you can shoot for is more lax requirements, but that will take reading through their building permit requirements, which can be hundreds of pages long.


That's the case for many counties in WV as long as you stay away from the larger population centers. It really doesn't matter who is elected. The budget supported by tax collections doesn't allow for full time staff. Low population counties don't have enough revenue capacity if enforcement tickets were implemented. Add the good old boy network and the Farm Bureau and any tendencies to more oversight gets nipped in the bud fast. 

Outsiders that have moved in and tried to change things to be more big city like learned fast their opinions don't count. In some instances they've moved out once they understood things weren't going to change. Quite a few have taken a beating selling property.


----------



## Xanatosnemos

@Hitch, I've found at least 5 states and 30+ counties that have no building code, only septic permit requirement.

@Darren, I would just like to take an equally rural and good place that has rejected the notion of building codes, much less headache as well. I want one of these

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLa4eu9HkCI[/ame]


----------



## FrankD

Xanatosnemos said:


> We've been seeking land in TN so far, as its a good all around state to fit our criteria. But would look at other states as well!


Please allow me to share some of my research with you as it might save you some headaches and money in the long run.

From my research there are 3 eastern states to consider; Tn, Va, Ky. Each has its own strengths and weaknesses, but the best locales are where these states meet. 

2 states west of Mississippi(but areas near it); Mo, and Ar

What these areas have in common, is limited to no restrictions on use, many have infrastructure close if you want or need it. Many have very limited government interference, staff are local friendly people. Their economies are seriously harmed but recovering through local efforts. Many offer grants that could be used for high tunnel construction, new equipment and these grants are part of the yearly tobacco litigation settlement so these will be around for awhile. 

Since the banking collapse, many places were foreclosed where there was improved land, such as local water, septic, and electric already there. These can save you up to $10k in expenses. I bought several like this in Va, Ky,and TN as short term investments. 

I totally disagree with RonM about W Va, as my take on that state like Ga who's government is headed in the wrong direction and increasing burdens and taxation on citizens. That will not end well.

btw.. i was offered investments in western NC, northern Ga, and southern W Va, but turned them all down. Just too great of risk.

One last comment I would like to offer is, remember that you can terrace farm just like it has been done for centuries. This simple idea will allow the further use of land others might consider impractical, and get you more for less.


----------



## Darren

I would be leery of terrace farming in some areas of the Appalachians. Research the land usage and possibly the early history of the soil conservation districts. If you can see cow paths on the hillsides there's a good chance that the top soil is thin. A good forester will be able to pick that up in treed areas too.


----------



## Xanatosnemos

Good advice. TN we researched and liked. At this point anywhere with fertile ground decent weather and some opportunities to earn income while we develop our homestead are all we need. The rest we can figure out!


----------



## Darren

There are areas where good paying manufacturing jobs still exist in the Appalachians. Toyota has a highly regarded transmission and engine plant in WV. Several counties within commuting distance have the lassiez-faire culture you're looking for.


----------



## Otter

I have 10 acres in Izard County Arkansas, where there are no building codes and no restrictions (you can check that online or call the county)

The property is square, fenced, on a dead end dirt road, has plenty of shaded pasture and some huge old trees.
There is a slab with all utilities - electric, town water, internet, septic. There is an old wooden shop building on the slab that is not really suitable to convert into a house, but has lots of salvageable materials. The slab is perfectly good, 32x32.
If you pm me I'll send you a map link. I'd like to see it go to someone who would homestead it, so I'd do owner finance, rent to own, or just let you assume the mortgage if you had a down payment


----------



## KatyMS

Hello,
We've got a small homestead in rural VA for sale. There are building codes here but many people build without a permit. We got a permit for the first part of our place but not for the addition and barn we built. Below is a link to our listing. Let me know if you have any questions!

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/3523-Turners-Creek-Rd_Ferrum_VA_24088_M57136-45707


----------



## Xanatosnemos

Unrestricted land only for us, we would hate to build a village and then have them force us to tear it down.


----------



## KatyMS

No one's going to make you tear anything down. Depending on if or when they find out about stuff it's a slap on the wrist and maybe a fine.


----------



## Xanatosnemos

probably daily fines until torn down, and unable to occupy my home, rendering it useless. 

I'm just not willing to deal with such bs when I can avoid it moving elsewhere.


----------



## The girl loves flowers

Otter said:


> I have 10 acres in Izard County Arkansas, where there are no building codes and no restrictions (you can check that online or call the county)
> 
> The property is square, fenced, on a dead end dirt road, has plenty of shaded pasture and some huge old trees.
> There is a slab with all utilities - electric, town water, internet, septic. There is an old wooden shop building on the slab that is not really suitable to convert into a house, but has lots of salvageable materials. The slab is perfectly good, 32x32.
> If you pm me I'll send you a map link. I'd like to see it go to someone who would homestead it, so I'd do owner finance, rent to own, or just let you assume the mortgage if you had a down payment



HI OTTER, Did you find a buyer for your home in Arkansas? If not I would love to hear about it. Thanks, Tammy


----------



## Otter

The girl loves flowers said:


> HI OTTER, Did you find a buyer for your home in Arkansas? If not I would love to hear about it. Thanks, Tammy


Hi Tammy,

I've got somebody signing a lease to rent it this month, if that falls through, I'll let you know.

If you're looking in the area, there's plenty of cheap land around there - you want to check for unrestricted access to it and the state of the road (I know people who need to park and walk in to their land, and others who go through a car a year getting to theirs) and check the soil carefully. It's not at all uncommon for someone to buy land, sell off any valuable trees, scrape off as much topsoil as they can and then sell that. Then they re-sell the land.
If you know, you can work on rebuilding the soil, it's just nice to know what to check for in a certain location.


----------



## The girl loves flowers

Thanks so much for the tips Otter. I hadn't thought of those issues. 
Good luck on your renter, but yes contact me if it doesn't go through.
Tammy


----------



## Evons hubby

Xanatosnemos said:


> Which counties there are unrestricted? I couldn't find any last I looked.


Metcalfe, Adair, Cumberland, and Monroe counties have very few restrictions. Power company wants to inspect wiring befor they will make initial connection, plumbing can be done by land owner (wiring can too) but septic system will need to be inspected by state. Beyond those two I know of no other restrictions.


----------

